# Geometriefrage zum alten Slayer



## SlayMe (4. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein 2003er Slayer mit einer Marzocchi Z1 FR, die 130mm Federweg hat und eine Einbauhöhe von 518mm.
Nun bin ich gerade dabei das Rad von dem bisherigen schweren Aufbau auf leicht umzurüsten. Daher möchte ich auch die Gabel austauschen. Es wird jetzt wohl eine Pace Fighter mit 150mm Federweg und einer Einbauhöhe von 524mm. 
Nun meine Frage: wie verändert sich der Lenkwinkel und damit das Fahrverhalten? Zu beachten wäre hier, dass ich die Pace mit mehr Sag fahren würde (50mm) als die Z1 (30mm). Obwohl die Fighter 20mm mehr Federweg hat, ist die Einbauhöhe der Pace nur 6mm mehr als bei der Z1, da müsste das Rad bei 20mm mehr Sag doch eher racelastiger werden, oder?. 
Weiterhin müsste man bedenken, dass der Rahmen für diesen Federweg offiziell nicht zugelassen ist. Aber da ich die Pace mit ca. 5 cm Sag fahren würde, blieben die gleichen 10cm Federweg die ich jetzt bei der Z1 auch habe.
Was sagt ihr?
Grüße,
Oli


----------



## blaubaer (5. August 2006)

ich bin der meinung wenn du die gabel mit soviel SAG fährst sie im allgemeinen zu weich abgestimmt ist, du wirst sehr oft durchschlagen 

du kannst die geometrie am bike nicht mit dem SAG von der gabel verändern  , spätenstens bergauf, wenn du am lenker ziehst, merkst du das , die gabel wird ganz ausfedern und du hast den vollen federweg und zu wenig druck auf dem vorderrad haben 

lieber die gabel richtig auf den körpergewicht einstellen und einen etwas flacheren lenker und vorbau montieren, damit kann menn ev. auch 6mm tiefer fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (6. August 2006)

Merkt man denn diese 6mm Differenz der Einbauhöhe überhaupt?


----------



## blaubaer (7. August 2006)

SlayMe schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt man denn diese 6mm Differenz der Einbauhöhe überhaupt?





> lieber die gabel richtig auf den körpergewicht einstellen und einen etwas flacheren lenker und vorbau montieren, damit kann menn ev. auch 6mm tiefer fahren


----------



## SlayMe (8. August 2006)

Ich meinte das mehr allgemein. Die Marzocchi baut doch etwas hoch, andere fahren ihr Slayer mit anderen Gabeln, die weniger hoch bauen und sind glücklich. Ich bin mit der Geometrie meines Slayers auch glücklich. Vielleicht sind da 6mm Unterschied gar nicht spürbar und ich mache mir Gedanken über etwas was gar kein Problem ist.


----------



## blaubaer (8. August 2006)

ich hatte mit den jahren dann auch die gabel gewechselt, auf eine Mz AllMountain SL mit einstellbarem Federweg 130-150mm, gefahren bin ich meist mit 140mm, das war dann auch nur 1cm mehr als bei der alten gabel und viel spürte ich nicht, war eher noch besser, vorallem bergab, mit dem mehrfederweg


----------

